# First custom rod....



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

This is my first built custom rod where I attempted to "spice it up" for lack of a better phrase. I have been amazed by the beautiful work that you fellas post on the boards so I wanted to give it a try myself. This is a rainshadow IP845 blank with spiral wrapped double foot recoil guides and a split grip from FTU. There is a balancer butt on the end from Matagi to match the threads. I want to thank Kyle and Terry for their help with putting the pieces together. Between the split grip is an attempted tiger wrap (tough to see due to no CP and light white thread) and in front of the foregrip is a first attempt at cross wrapping. I know I have a long way to go but I am happy with the result. I took my daughter fishing over the holiday weekend and landed 2 bass with it so I feel like I broke it in nicely. I am so happy with how this one turned out that I can't wait to get the next one started.....enjoy! - Tim


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

That looks great Tim! Nice job all the way around. That Matagi bling looks sweet!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I like that Matagi stuff! Nice job!
Jerry


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Everything came out GREAT! The crosswrap really looks good and the Halo looks like it has some Pop as well..it is hard to photo! The butt balance looks like a great fit....Matagi is cool stuff!
Beautiful rod...you have a right to be proud!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

tmstamps said:


> I know I have a long way to go but I am happy with the result. Tim


Not as far as you might think... Great looking rod!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I think you have done a great job. You should be happy with the result. I like it, looks great


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Great looking job. :cheers: I want to learn how to do that one of these days.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice job on it.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome first rod. You should have seen my first attempt at Crosswrapping and dressing up a rod. OUCH!!!! Hopefully it will never surface again. Keep em coming.


----------



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks fellas, I appreciate all of the compliments. Can't wait to get started on the next one.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Great lookin rod T. That IP844 and 845 are two of my favorites. Good call and nice work. Crosswraps look sharp,,,Jim


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*First attempt?*

R U Sure it's your first? J/K it looks great that diamond layout is strait as an arrow. Now that your rolling we expect more to come. Great work. Keep'm coming.


----------

